# Bass Are Awesome!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ugh...cabin fever...already?!? This ain't good, ain't good at all.


----------



## tarpon19 (Apr 26, 2006)

Sounds good, I do a lot of fishing for bass down in south Florida, it is great!

Joshua
http://www.fishingthesurf.com


----------

